

Backdoor found in D-Link router firmware code - kostyk
http://www.itworld.com/data-protection/378427/backdoor-found-d-link-router-firmware-code

======
csense
HN discussion of original blog post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6540842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6540842)

~~~
kostyk
Thank you.

